# Car cars cars



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow, this place is a bit of a car haven...it seems rather pointless to buy a second hand vehicle...with all the specials on at the moment.

One thing though...leather or cloth seats? It is my impression (never having owned leather before) that leather gets hot and my back will get sweaty faster then cloth?

Looking to buy a SUV 4x4 as soon as I can afford it 

thanks


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Lots of people go for the leather option. You'll have the AC on full blast anyway during summer so it shouldn't make a difference in my opinion.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Cloth every time.

It's when you leave the car and get back in that your backside fries, and the leather (unless it's one of the posh ones with cooling fans built in) can't dissipate the sweat in the way that cloth does..

Trust me. Cloth.


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

paisleypark said:


> Wow, this place is a bit of a car haven...it seems rather pointless to buy a second hand vehicle...with all the specials on at the moment.
> 
> One thing though...leather or cloth seats? It is my impression (never having owned leather before) that leather gets hot and my back will get sweaty faster then cloth?
> 
> ...


Check insurance as well. I've been encouraged to stay away from German vehicles too. That was confirmed when an insurance company with online quoting said I should phone them for a quote... 

Cars are very cheap here compared to SA - heck the Subaru STi is R200 000 cheaper here than in SA.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Cloth every time.
> 
> It's when you leave the car and get back in that your backside fries, and the leather (unless it's one of the posh ones with cooling fans built in) can't dissipate the sweat in the way that cloth does..
> 
> Trust me. Cloth.


I've got leather, the missus has cloth, I can't I notice a huge difference between the two, even in summer.


----------

